# Motor standards



## BRIAN (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all 
I am considering getting a 1 hp motor and i wish to know the size 

but the vendor only quotes a standard Form B3 MEC 90 S

can anyone help? I have tried Google and wiki without any understandable result.

Regards Brian.


----------



## wineslob (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure what that is, but since you are in the British isles?????????? donno.
 In the States a "standard" 1 HP motor would most likely be a 56 Frame with 1800 or 3600 RPM. and 120/220 V

If you have an electrical supply house near you, see if they have a booklet on motors which will give you the dimensions according to the "spec" of the motor.

Hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 16, 2012)

B3 is a foot mount. 90S is as follows:

*General Performance 1500rpm (4 pole)*


TypeRated outputRated speedEfficiencyPower FactorRated current at I[SUB]N[/SUB]Direct-on-line startingMoment of inertiaWeight Frame No.kWHPmin[SUP]-1[/SUP]50%75%100%cos Ø400V380-420VStarting current ratio I[SUB]A[/SUB]/I[SUB]N[/SUB]Break away torque ratio M[SUB]A[/SUB]/M[SUB]N[/SUB]Pull-Up torque ratio M[SUB]S[/SUB]/M[SUB]N[/SUB]Pull-Out torque ratio M[SUB]K[/SUB]/M[SUB]N[/SUB]J 10[SUP]-3[/SUP] kgm[SUP]2[/SUP]kg0.0813004244480.550.350.42.62.122.10.143.2 56Z BA 4*0.090.1213304347510.60.40.452.52.22.12.20.143.363Z AA0.120.1613504650540.690.450.52.421.920.254.163Z BA0.180.2513304750560.70.60.652.31.91.81.90.274.663Z CA*0.250.3313604952.5580.611.22.72.222.10.34.971Z AA0.250.3313405559640.710.70.83.21.91.820.635.271Z BA0.370.513706063670.671.181.253.32.22.12.20.765.471Z CA*0.55 [SUP]1)[/SUP]0.75 [SUP]1)[/SUP]13806164680.671.731.83.62.42.32.40.986.380Z AA0.550.7514006769700.721.61.73.62.62.52.61.588.280Z BA0.751141062.56970.60.712.22.34.42.82.32.829.380Z CA*1.1 [SUP]1)[/SUP]1.5 [SUP]1)[/SUP]138574.176.475.90.772.82.94.42.52.52.62.4110.6*90S AA 
**1.1**1.5**1400**69.6**75.4**76.5**0.78**2.7**2.9**5.2**2.5**2.4**2.8**2.5**12.5*

*General Performance 1000rpm (6 pole)*


TypeRated outputRated speedEfficiencyPower factorRated current at I[SUB]N[/SUB]Direct-on-line startingMoment of inertiaWeight Frame No.kWHPmin[SUP]-1[/SUP]50%75%100%cos400V380-420VStarting current ratio I[SUB]A[/SUB]/I[SUB]N[/SUB]Break away torque ratio M[SUB]A[/SUB]/M[SUB]N[/SUB]Pull-Up torque ratio M[SUB]S[/SUB]/M[SUB]N[/SUB]Pull-Out torque ratio M[SUB]K[/SUB]/M[SUB]N[/SUB]J 10-3 kgm[SUP]2[/SUP]kg71Z AA0.180.2585044.047.051.00.730.70.752.21.61.51.60.65.771Z BA0.25 [SUP]1)[/SUP]0.33 [SUP]1)[/SUP]87046.050.054.00.681.01.12.51.71.61.70.96.380Z AA0.370.591047.058.060.00.721.21.252.71.61.62.11.97880Z BA0.550.7591060.064.068.00.671.81.82.92.22.12.12.479.4*90S AA
**0.75**1**910**71.0**73.0**72.0**0.63**2.4**2.5**2.9**1.7**1.5**1.7**3.18**11.6*

See http://anling.en.hisupplier.com/product-192806-B3-Type-Foot-Mounting-Form.html for mounting dimensions.


----------



## BRIAN (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info I now know the size, its a bit big ,But the price is 65 euros plus 12 postage for a brand new motor so I may go for it. I have the space so the size is not a problem. 

Regards Brian. :drink2:


----------

